# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox 2.6.8 MTK Generic & MTK Android - Lot of Alcatal & Huawei Phones Added

## mohamed73

*Generic MTK Based Phones Added: 
Here is List & Supported Features:*  *Telenor pro239* – Read User Code (Possible with other MT6250 CPU SUPPORTED ALSO)/Now have full support
(Flashing, Format, Direct Unlock, Read User Code). *OT-S319* – READ USER CODE *OT-632G* – Flashing, Format, Direct Unlock, READ INFO) – TEST MODE. *OT-632D* – Flashing, Format, Direct Unlock, READ INFO) – TEST MODE. *Doro 607* - Direct Unlock, Read info, Format, Read Simlock. *Doro 611* *(New Security)* - Direct Unlock, Read info, Format, Read Simlock. *Verykool S139* - Direct Unlock, Read info, Format, Read Simlock. *TechMobile by Telenor* - Direct Unlock, Read info, Format, Read Simlock.  *HUAWEI MTK FULL SUPPORT*  *G2800* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G2800D* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G2800S* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G3500* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G3501* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G3510* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G3511* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G3512* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G3610* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G3620* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G3620D* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G3621* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G3621L* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G5500* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G5500D* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G5500S* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G5510* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G5520* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G5521* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G5730* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G5760* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G6003* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G6005* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G6006* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G6007* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G6150* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G6153 * - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G6310* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G6600* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G6603* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G6605* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G6608* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G6610* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G6622* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G6800* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G7002* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G7007* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G7010* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G7050* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G7105* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G7210* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G7220v* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager. *G7300* - Unlock/Write Flash/IMEI Repair/Change Language Via Flashing/Repair Software Via Flashing/Format/User Data/File Manager.  *Android MTK Based Phones Added: 
Here is List & Supported Features:*   *OT-5020N* - READ CODES/RESET/Write Firmware/Repair Software Issues Via Flashing/Change Language Via Flashing. *OT-970* - READ CODES/RESET/Write Firmware/Repair Software Issues Via Flashing/Change Language Via Flashing. *OT-975* - READ CODES/RESET/Write Firmware/Repair Software Issues Via Flashing/Change Language Via Flashing. *OT-972* - READ CODES/RESET/Write Firmware/Repair Software Issues Via Flashing/Change Language Via Flashing.  *ADDED  CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP FOR EMMC ALCATEL PHONES, NEED ONCE TO READ  CODES & AFTER USER CAN USE IMEI & PID From BACKUP.*  *OT-4030* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-4030A* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-4030E* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-4030X* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-4030D* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-5020* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-5020D* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-5020E* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-5021* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-5035* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *VF-875* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *VF-875X* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *VF-975* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-997* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-997D* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-970* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-970H* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-972* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-5020T* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-5020N* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-6010* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-6010D* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-6030* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-6033* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-975* - CALCULATE CODE FROM BACKUP SAVED. *OT-5020T* - World's First - Read Unlock code/ Format/ Write Flash/ Change Language Via Flashing/ Repair Via Flashing/ Reset.  *Added New Method of Unlocking for the Following Models:*  *OT-4030* *OT-4030A* *OT-4030E
OT-4030X
OT-4030D
OT-5020
OT-5020D
OT-5020E
OT-5021
OT-5035
VF-875
VF-875X
VF-975
OT-997
OT-997D
OT-6010
OT-6010D
OT-6030
OT-6033*  *OT-5120* - READ UNLOCK CODE, RESET PHONE, FLASHING *OT-7024* - READ UNLOCK CODE, RESET PHONE, FLASHING *OT7024W* - READ UNLOCK CODE, RESET PHONE, FLASHING  *Telenor Smart Pro* - READ UNLOCK, DIRECT UNLOCK, CODE, RESET PHONE, FLASHING  *Telenor Smart Pro 2* - READ UNLOCK CODE, RESET PHONE, FLASHING  *Orange HIRO* - READ UNLOCK CODE, RESET PHONE, FLASHING  *OT-6012* - READ UNLOCK CODE, RESET PHONE, FLASHING  *HUAWEI*  *Ascend Y220-U00* - Direct Unlock/Write Firmware/Repair Software Issues Via Flashing. *Ascend Y220-U05* - Direct Unlock/Write Firmware/Repair Software Issues Via Flashing. *Ascend Y220-U10* - Direct Unlock/Write Firmware/Repair Software Issues Via Flashing. *Ascend Y220-U17* - Direct Unlock/Write Firmware/Repair Software Issues Via Flashing. *Ascend G610-U15* - Direct Unlock/Write Firmware/Repair Software Issues Via Flashing. *Ascend G610-U20* - Direct Unlock/Write Firmware/Repair Software Issues Via Flashing. *Ascend G700* - Direct Unlock/Write Firmware/Repair Software Issues Via Flashing.    VolcanoBox is Most Advance Tool Which Support Maximum MTK Android Phones - Read Flash / Write Flash etc  VolcanoBox is Most Advance Tool of Market Which Support Maximum SPD 6531/6530/6500etc Phones Very Soon SPD Android Read Flash & Write Flash is Coming.  Some Very Very HOT & Unique Solutions Coming for All Mobiles - Universal Solution !!   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *You Still Don't have VolcanoBox ? Grab it While it's Hot !! 
Recommend VolcanoBox to your Friends & Help us to make more Solutions for you !! *  *Download* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kojyy

متابعة ممتازة بوعلى

----------

